# Does anyone have issues with ArtBrands Transfers?



## wendy (Apr 14, 2007)

I just started using ArtBrands transfers for what I was hoping to be car show nights. I have had terrible luck trying to get any to transfer without leaving half of it stuck to the paper. They claimed it was because I had teflon on the bottom platen but when I removed the teflon I was still having issues with the transfers adhering. In an older post someone suggested they use old stock? What experiences have you had?


----------



## srferroni (Feb 8, 2009)

wendy said:


> I just started using ArtBrands transfers for what I was hoping to be car show nights. I have had terrible luck trying to get any to transfer without leaving half of it stuck to the paper. They claimed it was because I had teflon on the bottom platen but when I removed the teflon I was still having issues with the transfers adhering. In an older post someone suggested they use old stock? What experiences have you had?


Well you need to temp check your press first and make sure you applied at correct settings.. Did you preheat garment? If not you should to get out moisture.... Id start checking every detail.. Also I always order 5-10 extra and do a test print before i go live...


----------



## wendy (Apr 14, 2007)

No Offense but Of Course I did. I am not a newbie here. I am not throwing ArtBrands under the bus yet but just looking for opinions from others who have used this brand. Have you used their products?


----------



## srferroni (Feb 8, 2009)

yes never an issue also they have different ink types by material but you know this already sorry I don't have a magic button for you to press... See Ya


----------



## wendy (Apr 14, 2007)

Not looking for a "magic button" just looking to facilitate a discussion about issues with plastisols. I personally love their designs and want this to work.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have not had many problems with Artbrands.....But pretty much any brand has a small % that do not work....Just make sure your temperature is correct...Artbrands' transfers apply at various temperatures...


----------

